# Local Sickness Office



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Hi,

I received an S1 and want to register it.

The instruction is, "take it to your local sickness office".

How do I find the closest one to me?

Thanks,

Michael

P.S. I'd look on the Internet but I don't know what the Department is called.

P.P.S. I'm in Costa da Caprica.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It should read your local Segurunca Social i.e.Social Security office Sou Cidadão - Segurança Social

Our instructions where very clear in stating it should be taken to *the Regional Office *though *not* local


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> It should read your local Segurunca Social i.e.Social Security office Sou Cidadão - Segurança Social
> 
> Our instructions where very clear in stating it should be taken to *the Regional Office *though *not* local


I was quoting a letter that I received from the UK. 

So not sure if "Our instructions" refers to an expatforum page on this?

I found 3 addresses at your link.

Rua Rosa Araújo, 43
1250-194 Lisboa 

Centro Distrital de Lisboa
Av. Afonso Costa, 6/8

Centro Distrital de Setúbal
Praça da República
2900-587 Setúbal

Which one would be right for Costa da Caparica?

Thank you Canoeman ;-)

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No idea but I would think Setabul as your on that side of river.

Our instructions from UK International Pensions at Newcastle and other expats I know who have registered S1 Forms have all been told that it should be done at a Regional Office not a local office


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> No idea but I would think Setabul as your on that side of river.
> 
> Our instructions from UK International Pensions at Newcastle and other expats I know who have registered S1 Forms have all been told that it should be done at a Regional Office not a local office


Thanks. 

I just asked the owner of a local cafe and he told me Setubal.

So I'll be off their tomorrow.

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If the official you deal with doesn't understand form or it's purpose then you should make further inquiries as to where to take it for registration, so it's done properly, as 1 part has to be completed by Social Security and returned to UK who will then issue you with a EHIC card for emergency treatment in the EU & UK should you need


----------

